# Dubai Visit Visa?



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello Friends

Good morning,
*
My brother-in-Law (Indian) is kuwait resident & have been working in Kuwait from last 1 yr..& has a valid kuwait employment visa of supervisor?*

Meaning....He is a Office Supervisor in Private Company in Kuwait,

He wants to visit Dubai for 7-10 days...on this eid

*Kindly advice will he be able to get on-arrival visa in Dubai / Sharjah....if yes...approx price of such visa?*

Many thanks in advance for your reply / advice..


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

On arrival visa for GCC residents costs Dhs185, valid for 30 days. 
Not sure about Office Supervisor. From what I know a Manager designation is required to qualify for this visa.


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Office Supervisor*

Thanks 'my.ninty' for your reply,

i am still looking for some more advice...

just to confirm 'Office Supervisor' are allowed to have on-arrival visa or not?

Friends pls help / advice...if anyone come across...


----------

